# When did rent allowance come in for unmarried mothers?



## keithrf900 (17 Jan 2010)

I have wanted to ask this question for a long time now. I was wondering if anybody could tell me the answer. When did the rent allowance for unmarried mothers come into effect? I know the crazy amounts of money that are spent every year on RA. The last time i checked with a few people i know they were getting 1050/950 a month towards there rent. This is crazy considering the amount of unmarried mothers out there. I have personal views on this issue but i will stick to my point for the time being. Thanks


----------



## rach101 (17 Jan 2010)

anyone on low income or a family with limited means can apply for rent allowance not just 'unmarried' mothers as your post suggests..i myself am an 'unmarried' mother but i do not and never have claimed rent allowance..i really could not just ignore another inciting hatred post like this, please do not tar all us one parent families with the same brush..


----------



## gipimann (17 Jan 2010)

Rent Supplement is part of the Supplementary Welfare Allowance scheme, which was introduced in 1977.

As Rach101 said, Rent Supplement is not limited to a specific group of Social Welfare recipients.


----------



## keithrf900 (18 Jan 2010)

Well it looks like anybody who has a child and "no longer with the father of the child" can make a claim for these large amounts. I know other people with limited means can make a claim but the amount they they get is not as much. I have the right as a tax payer to ask these questions because it is my money that go to pay for people that make a claim. I just wanted to ask a question. I was not trying to incite hate or tar anybody.


----------



## Scotsgirl (18 Jan 2010)

keithrf900 said:


> Well it looks like anybody who has a child and "no longer with the father of the child" can make a claim for these large amounts.
> 
> Keith,  I think this is a bit if a sweeping statement.  I like Rach101 am a single parent and have never made any claim for rent allowance. Even though you say you don't want to tar anybody, with the above comment you are.
> 
> In fact, as a person in full time employment I am also supporting RA claimants.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Jan 2010)

keithrf900 said:


> Well it looks like anybody who has a child and "no longer with the father of the child" can make a claim for these large amounts. I know other people with limited means can make a claim but the amount they they get is not as much. I have the right as a tax payer to ask these questions because it is my money that go to pay for people that make a claim. I just wanted to ask a question. I was not trying to incite hate or tar anybody.


 
There are some sweeping generalisations in these posts. Whilst you have the right as a taxpayer to ask these questions, there is a tone in your posts that could be taken to be offensive. For the record, the URL I have attached outlines the maximume rate of rent supplement payable per county, regardless of whether or not a couple are married, cohabiting or it is a lone parent situation

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...mentary-welfare-schemes/rent_supplement#rates


----------



## Mel (18 Jan 2010)

'unmarried mothers' ?? it's been a long time since I heard that particular phrase. 
Another one here for the record, I have received it when I was unfortunate to have my employers go into liquidation a few years ago. I was glad that I didn't claim it for long, and that I'd made contributions which more than paid for what I received and hope to continue to do so for a long time to come. 
Unlike some others. 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=125036

Edited to add; I would stand over my belief that the portion of society which abuses rent allowance or any other state-funded scheme is not limited to any particular family status, but rather to a socio-economic group which believes in taking all of their "entitlements" plus as much as possible of what they are not in fact entitled to. It is a way of life to many.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> Rent Supplement is part of the Supplementary Welfare Allowance scheme, which was introduced in 1977.
> 
> As Rach101 said, Rent Supplement is not limited to a specific group of Social Welfare recipients.


 

Query answered, thread closed.


----------

